# How old is too old for a board?



## Peter Chuchra (Dec 3, 2018)

I recently outgrew my old board an am looking for a replacement. I am a student so I do not have a vast budget. I found a great deal on a board with bindings (although I don't need the bindings) for fairly cheap. The board was the Nitro Eero 2009. The ad says it was only used like 5 times which I can confirm because I actually saw the board.

I just want to know if things like technology have really changed in 10 years and would I be fine with the board.

Unfortunately, this is my first post so I cannot post a link but you can easily find it on evo.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Newer boards tend to be more forgiving and absorb more vibration, but the old boards still ride great. They have dialed in the flex, sidecuts, camber patterns, vibrational dampening materials, etc. in the last several years.

I had the 2007 Eero back in the day and I quite liked it. I wouldn't pay much for a board that old, but if the price is right, pull the trigger. You can always flip it if you don't like it.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

how much is it being sold for?


----------



## Giddyhitch (Nov 10, 2018)

Dude, my board is from 2007 with probably 100 days on it and it still kills imo. I’m in the process of getting a new board out of curiosity/boredom, not because it’s used up or because the old stuff doesn’t still work. Hoping that I like the new board at least as much as my current one.


----------



## Peter Chuchra (Dec 3, 2018)

The board is selling for $140 CAD. I feel that I can work down the price like 20ish bucks. It comes with the board, Drake King bindings, and some random size 10.5 boots if I need them (which I don't but I can easily flip).


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

My Nitro Titan is at least 15 years old and still rocks. I just dropped $500 on a deck that's a little bit better.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd go for it at $100-120 and flip the boots and bindings (if your current bindings are better). You *might* be able to find better for less, but it would be time-consuming and time is also expensive.


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

I would be less worried about if board tech changed and more worried about the life that particular board has had for 10 years with no usage. Wood starts to warp over time, bases get convex/concave curves to them, etc. Still probably fine though. Other than that, barely anything has changed as far as construction goes, and many changes haven't necessarily been improvements.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Boots & bindings have improved IMO to a far greater degree than boards. Sure, today's boards are nominally better than equipment from a decade ago, but the most bang for your buck is going to be the boots & bindings. 

If the board is in good shape and you can score it at a great price, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

well I'll be, I was sure I was going to find Nivek & his posse in here saying that any board older than 1 year, is old tech & therefor far inferior.

Cause they're not!!

I've been riding a Town & Country Freeride 167, which I'm sure has got to be 20 years old or damn close to it.
I'd have to ask Mig how old it actually is?
Mig helped develop it & still has the prototype.

Not all old boards are good, just like not all new boards are good.
If it was a good board when it was new & isn't beat to shit, then it's still a good board.


TT


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Tech has changed and there are more options now but I just got a new Rome Mod and I love it because it's old-school camber and there's nothing quite like that feeling.

So it's a matter of what you're into. Old tech isn't wrong and I had plenty of fun snowboarding 10 years ago. If you don't care about newer camber profiles and Magnetraction and the board is in great shape for a great price, go for it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll be fine. Can you get something better now, definitely. Glass quality is better, we have a much better understanding of how to make cambers, side cuts, and core profiles all work together better. If it's cheap and it'll get you sliding sideways then by all means. But I also wouldn't pay much for a 10 year old board regardless of what it was. Like less than $100. Even brand new. 



timmytard said:


> well I'll be, I was sure I was going to find Nivek & his posse in here saying that any board older than 1 year, is old tech & therefor far inferior.
> 
> Cause they're not!!
> 
> ...


Considering boards are layed up under tension, and made of organic materials that break down, you're full of shit. What's the limit? I don't know. 20 years sure is past the limit though. But I get it, admitting that old shit is dead cuts into you're "business". So just keep telling people that 2002 Custom is just as good as the new one. Keep screwing people.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> You'll be fine. Can you get something better now, definitely. Glass quality is better, we have a much better understanding of how to make cambers, side cuts, and core profiles all work together better. If it's cheap and it'll get you sliding sideways then by all means. But I also wouldn't pay much for a 10 year old board regardless of what it was. Like less than $100. Even brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering boards are layed up under tension, and made of organic materials that break down, you're full of shit. What's the limit? I don't know. 20 years sure is past the limit though. But I get it, admitting that old shit is dead cuts into you're "business". So just keep telling people that 2002 Custom is just as good as the new one. Keep screwing people.


Are you retarded?
I think you've got to be partially retarded @ least.

Yes wood is organic.:dry: Very good, glad you know that.

20 years is probably past the limit, for most boards.
But I doubt it is for all of them?

How about you go ride a good deck from 10 years ago.
Instead of just spouting off about how horrible they are.



TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

timmytard said:


> Are you retarded?


I don't think so...



timmytard said:


> I think you've got to be partially retarded @ least.


I have hit my head a few times...




timmytard said:


> Yes wood is organic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!



timmytard said:


> 20 years is probably past the limit, for most boards.
> But I doubt it is for all of them?


60% of the time, they are every time



timmytard said:


> How about you go ride a good deck from 10 years ago.
> Instead of just spouting off about how horrible they are.


Nah, I'm good.


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

But can Kevin carve a 20 year old board?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jerry gnarcia said:


> But can Kevin carve a 20 year old board?


Apparently I'm retarded, so I think I need a guide for it now...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm old enough to know that new or old is not necessarily better nor worse...and I resemble this fact .


----------

